# "Star Wars" movie cartoon set for summer launch



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Star Wars is returning to the big screen in animated form."Star Wars:The Clone Wars" will open in theaters on August 15,ahead of a series of 30-minute "mini-movies" that will premiere on the Cartoon Network and TNT channels in the fall.
More info,including a couple of quotes from George Lucas is at the following link.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080212/tv_nm/starwars_dc


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://movies.yahoo.com/summer-movies/Star-Wars-Clone-Wars/1809991325/trailers/133/880


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve - the link in the first post isn't working. Will this be the same Clone Wars cartoon that came out on DVD last year?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Steve - the link in the first post isn't working. Will this be the same Clone Wars cartoon that came out on DVD last year?


Hey Drew,when I click on the link,it works for me. 
Another option that I can think of is to go to Yahoo's home page and look in the "Featured" section.There is a link from that page too.I think this is a new cartoon on Clone Wars.At the end of the trailer,it states "Coming To Your Galaxy August 15,2008".


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Check the following link for more detailed info from Variety about 'The Clone Wars'.
There are no trailers in this link,but quite a bit of more info in regards to how this will be distributed.

http://www.variety.com/VR1117980757.html


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Yesterday,Lucasfilm announced that 'Star Wars:The Clone Wars' will have its world premiere in Hollywood,CA on August 10,five days in advance of opening in theaters.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/ap_en_mo/film_star_wars;_ylt=Ai4EsBs2hc0S2_A.uUFybh3AG78C


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809991325/video/8977211


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Grandsons are all set and ready to go...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Kinda makes you feel old, Tom, when you remember going to see the original _Star Wars_ trilogy in theaters only to now see your own kids and grandkids going to see the same franchise in theaters 30+ years later!


----------



## ToiletKitty (Aug 15, 2007)

Upon watching the first seconds of the trailer for that movie (on the Dark Knight's midnight release), first thing I said was: "Are they really showing videogame trailers now?"


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ToiletKitty said:


> Upon watching the first seconds of the trailer for that movie (on the Dark Knight's midnight release), first thing I said was: "Are they really showing videogame trailers now?"


That's *exactly*...word for word....what my wife said.....  :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have to agree. I'll see the movie, it seems like fun, but it does look like a game and not a well-rendered movie. But as a side note, I have seen video game trailers at movies and I'm surprise you all haven't.


----------

